

War is peace, love is hate - Israel is going down the drain. - yotamoron
http://www.haaretz.com/news/national/netanyahu-unity-with-kadima-shows-cabinet-willing-to-face-israel-s-toughest-challenges-1.428972

======
YourLordnSavior
Never. Israel is prevail, and bring world peace. Only anti-Isreal like you are
too blind to see.

